
Show HN: Never miss an important email ever again - norsak
https://wakingg.com/
======
norsak
Stop checking your email. We'll call you when you receive an important one.

Ever wanted an important email to trigger a phone call to alert you? Most
services need full access to your mailbox to trigger a call. My solution is to
instead set up automatic email forwards to an app that will trigger a call
according to your call criteria and schedule.

Let's say you'd like a call on weekends after 5 pm if you receive an email
from your manager, just simply set up forwarding rules in your email provider,
and we'll give you a call once you receive an email.

